# da kam quietschend ein Fahrrad die Straße runtergerollt (kommen + Partizip)



## gvergara

Hola:

¿Cómo traducirían Uds. esta parte? Me provoca dudas kommen + Partizip.

_Der älteste Sohn winkte mir mit der Grillzange zu, und weil er ein Riesenarschloch ist wie alle unsere Nachbarn, guckte ich schnell zur anderen Seite, und da *kam* quietschend ein Fahrrad die Straße runter*gerollt*._
*De "Tschick" por Wolfgang Herrndorf*

Gracias de antemano,

Gonzalo


----------



## kunvla

iba chirriando la calle abajo (dort)
venía chirriando la calle abajo (auf den Sprecher zu; zum Standort, in die Richtung des Sprechers)

Saludos,


----------



## gvergara

Gracias, kunvla. ¿Y son comunes estas construcciones _Bewegungsverb + Partizip_? ¿Me podrían dar otro(s) ejemplo(s)? Gracias nuevamente,

G.


----------



## kunvla

kam (an)gerannt, (an)geflogen, angereist, por ejemplo.

Pauta: <in Verbindung mit einem Verb der Bewegung im 2. Partizip>: angeritten, angeradelt, angebraust kommen

Saludos,


----------



## gvergara

Danke. Und gilt das auch für andere Verben der Bewegung, wie z.B. _Er *ging *die Straß hinunter *gerannt*_?


----------



## kunvla

El "kam ([die Straße] runter)gerollt" de tu texto viene a significar más o menos literalmente "iba rodando ([la calle] abajo)".



gvergara said:


> Danke. Und gilt das auch für andere Verben der Bewegung, wie z.B. _Er *ging *die Straß hinunter *gerannt*_?


Nein. Es sollte heißen _Er rannte die Straße hinunter_.

Saludos,


----------



## gvergara

kunvla said:


> El "kam ([die Straße] runter)gerollt" de tu texto viene a significar más o menos literalmente "iba rodando ([la calle] abajo)".
> 
> 
> Nein. Es sollte heißen _Er rannte die Straße hinunter_.
> 
> Saludos,


Danke. Zum Schluss, darf man sich so ausdrücken? _Er _*ist* ([_die Straße_] *runter*)*gerollt gekommen*?


----------



## Tonerl

gvergara said:


> _Er _*ist* ([_die Straße_] *runter*)*gerollt gekommen*?



*Er kam die Staße runtergerollt !*


----------



## kunvla

Principialmente se usa también en los tiempos compuestos, tu ejemplo es aceptable y correcto, pero no encajaría bien en el texto de la consulta.

Aquí te pongo unos ejemplos sacados de Google Libros:

Er war grad beim Dirndlberg. Da *ist* ein glühendes Faß den Berg *runtergerollt gekommen*, grad auf ihn hin. Er ist beiseite gesprungen noch zur rechten Zeit. Das glühende Faß ist an ihm vorbeigerollt ganz in der Näh', er hätt' es greifen können.

Im Scheine der Blendlaterne *war* die meterhohe Woge *angerollt gekommen*, war unter dem Boot hinweggegangen – dort hinten verschwand sie, um nicht wiederzukommen, sich nicht zu wiederholen.

Da hat das Lieschen heulend nach Hause laufen wollen. Da *ist* der Teufel *angeflogen gekommen* wie ein großer Vogel.

Ihr Vater hat den Schrei gehört, *ist* sofort *angerannt gekommen* und hat sie herausgeholt.​
Saludos,


----------



## gvergara

Muchas gracias por la valiosa respuesta. 

G.


----------

